# JD baits got nothin on me



## slim357 (Apr 10, 2008)

Well maybe selection in both styles and colors, and there better quality.... But I hooked my 3 biggest fish of the day on mine. Fished from 3 to 6:30pm outgoing tide, temps in the 70's!!!, After a few casts when i got to my spot i missed a fish on a trap, i punished the next few fish to hit, the next two were so small when i set the hook they came flyin outa the water at me. In all I caught 10 fish, 7 of them on rat-l-trap (6 on gold/blk back, and one dink on chrome blue back) most fish were in the 2 to 3 pound range with 2 or 3 that were right at 3 or slightly over. Not many of them were very long but all were nice and fat (well not the 4 i didnt take pics of they were smaller)


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Apr 10, 2008)

Nice bass! The stomach on that bass is huge! Nice catchin


----------



## Jim (Apr 10, 2008)

Good job Slim! :beer:

I have not had a day like that in a longtime.


----------



## BassAddict (Apr 10, 2008)

nice fishlets dude :lol: if ya used one of our baits you probably would of caught something like this.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 11, 2008)

Great job Slim - I love the rush when some thing you make actually catches fish!


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice catchin', slim! 8)


----------



## jkbirocz (Apr 11, 2008)

Very nice fish, all of them are very hefty fish. Keep it up.


----------



## slim357 (Apr 11, 2008)

BassAddict said:


> nice fishlets dude :lol: if ya used one of our baits you probably would of caught something like this.


I dont know bass i hear you use your baits all the time, hey man i came up with a sweet color last night i might want you to try an copy it, cuz i was only able to make it once.


----------



## BassAddict (Apr 11, 2008)

slim357 said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > nice fishlets dude :lol: if ya used one of our baits you probably would of caught something like this.
> ...



When i use plastics ill use ours but lately i have only been able to fish once a week and only for a few hours  hopefully this weekend ill be fishing 1/2 of saturday and most of sunday in the sears boat with joe.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 11, 2008)

slim357 said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > I dont know bass i hear you use your baits all the time, hey man i came up with a sweet color last night i might want you to try an copy it, cuz i was only able to make it once.



Never make the same color twice - that is my motto!


----------



## slim357 (Apr 11, 2008)

well i was promtly put in place today, had over 10 dinks that were around 10inches, only landed two nice ones, only took a pic of one because i just knew id be catchin more and bigger fish.


----------

